# Wärmeleitpaste... wie wo was



## John_Shaft (8. April 2019)

*Wärmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Hey Leute, 
muss auf meinem Prozessor mal neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich das in letzter Zeit viel zu oft machen musste..^^
hat jemand ein paar tipps, auf die euch vielleicht noch nicht gekommen bin? Wie dick muss sie aufgetragen werden und womit am besten? bis zu welcher temperatur kann ich sie einsetzen? 

danke schonmal!


----------



## _Berge_ (8. April 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Ich mach das immer so:

Maximal erbsengroßer klecks in die mitte, den rest macht der Anpressdruck des Kühlers

Wenn ich Lustig bin nehm ich eine meiner alten Visitenkarten und Verteile es dünn, denk dran die Paste dient nur dazu unebenheiten auszugleichen und die Wärmeüberleitung zu verbessern 

Nutze meist die allseits bekannte MX4 passte oder die von Noctua


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Wenn du die Aufschrift auf dem Prozessordie durch die Paste lesen kannst. passt das. Die heutigen Pasten sind für alle möglichen Prozessortemperaturen ausgelegt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Jeder macht es anderes, ich persönlich verstreiche sie lieber, denn so kann ich auch nicht zuviel drauf machen und kann besser ersehen ob viel oder wenig drauf ist. Aber letztens habe ich auch einfach nur 5 kleine Klecks gemacht und einfach drauf gesetzt, die WLP wird dann durch den Druck verteilt und was zu viel ist raus gedrückt. Aber normal verstreiche ich damit nicht so viel raus gedrückt wird.

Ich habe letztens auch MX-4 verwendet und die neue Edition 2019 dazu gekauft. Die soll jetzt angeblich mindestens 8 Jahre halten. Ich habe auch sehr gute Kühlergebnis mit dieser WLP. Hatte mir zuvor die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut gekauft gehabt weil so oft so gut gelobt und ich war aber mit dieser WLP gar nicht zufrieden, das Ergebnis war schlechter als mit der MX-4 bei mir.


----------



## John_Shaft (17. April 2019)

*AW: WÃ¤rmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. 

@IIcarus: Die Wärmeleitpaste trÃ¤gst du auf und dann erst nach acht Jahren wieder, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Mir hat mal wer erklärt man solle die am besten jedes Jahr erneuern, ist das also völlig übertrieben? Oder meinst du die Tube hält acht Jahre lang bis sie leer ist? Sorry, dass ich so viel frage, bin einfach alles andere als ein Experte auf dem Gebiet.

Und wie entfernt ihr die Rückstände der Wärmeleitpaste? Einfach abkratzen? Womit? 
Habe das hier im Netz dazu gefunden: "Um wirklich alle Rückstände zu entfernen, auch die die bei der Produktion des Prozessors entstanden sind, kannst du die Oberfläche vom Prozessor noch mit reinem Alkohol polieren."  Quelle
Kann ich da unbedenklich Alkohol nehmen? Oder ist das nicht eher schwierig wenn da Flüssigkeit auf die Prozessoren kommt? 

Und noch ganz allgemein: Welche Kühler verwendet ihr? Ich überlege mir einen neuen anzuschaffen, hab mir damals eher einen günstigen von Arctic geholt...


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Das wird laut Hersteller ausgesagt, ich selbst tausche in der Regel alle 1-2 Jahre aus oder bei jedem Anlass wo der Kühler abmontiert wird.

Ich wische immer grob ab und reinige dann mit Isopropanol nach.
Was ich auch gerne verwende ist Kontaktspray "LR Platinenreiniger/Leiterplattenreiniger".


----------



## XT1024 (17. April 2019)

*AW: WÃ¤rmeleitpaste... wie wo was*

Mir schwant Böses aber ich frage trotzdem: Um welches Hardcore-OC-System geht es überhaupt?



John_Shaft schrieb:


> Mir hat mal wer erklärt man solle die am  besten jedes Jahr erneuern, ist das also völlig übertrieben?


Und ich habe in Foren häufiger gelesen, dass man auf SSDs möglichst keine Daten schreiben soll... Hokuspokus und zuweilen obskure Ideen verbreiten sich überaus gut.

WLP erneuern und dabei etwas zerstören ist momentan en vogue.
Wenn  hier nicht regelmäßig genau solche Themen auftauchten, ich würde es  auch nicht glauben. Aus purer Langeweile werden da CPUs oder MBs lädiert. 


Warum sollte man die jedes verdammte Jahr erneuern *wollen* oder *müssen*?  Wenn man soo viel Langeweile hat, wird sich doch eine Moment finden, in  dem mal die Temperaturen beobachtet werden können. Und wenn die sich in  dem einem Jahr nicht erwähnenswert verändert haben, ist der Hokuspokus  doch für die Schüssel. 



John_Shaft schrieb:


> Habe das hier im Netz dazu gefunden: "Um wirklich alle Rückstände zu entfernen, auch die die bei der Produktion des Prozessors entstanden sind, kannst du die Oberfläche vom Prozessor noch mit reinem Alkohol polieren."


Ich hätte ja vermutet, dass das von der Alkoholindustrie kommt aber hey, was wäre PC-Hardware ohne Fetischhandlungen?

Direkt aus deiner Quelle:


			
				https://www.pcdirekt.de/waermeleitpaste/ schrieb:
			
		

> Notwendig ist dies zwar nicht, aber es schadet auch nicht.


----------



## moonlive (23. April 2019)

*AW: WÃ¤rmeleitpaste... wie wo was*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wenn  hier nicht regelmäßig genau solche Themen auftauchten, ich würde es  auch nicht glauben.
> 
> Warum sollte man die jedes verdammte Jahr erneuern *wollen* oder *müssen*?  :



Es geht auch andersrum, es gibt genug Leute/ -Gamer, die wissen garnichtmal das es sowas wie WLP überhaupt gibt, die können sich gerade mal höchstens "erahnen" das es sowas wie einen CPU  gibt.
Ich gehörte auch eine langezeit dazu, Frage "Wie wichtig " ist den das erneuern der WLP überhaupt? wenn man es garnicht macht, ob *wollen* oder *nicht Wissen*.
Also nach 5 Jahren wird es immernoch nicht erneuert, und der CPU taktet eigentlich ganz gut vor sich hin.
Wenn ich an Office-PC's denke, die laufen auch nach 10 Jahren noch ganz ohne WLP.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. April 2019)

*AW: WÃ¤rmeleitpaste... wie wo was*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die jedes verdammte Jahr erneuern *wollen* oder *müssen*?  Wenn man soo viel Langeweile hat, wird sich doch eine Moment finden, in  dem mal die Temperaturen beobachtet werden können. Und wenn die sich in  dem einem Jahr nicht erwähnenswert verändert haben, ist der Hokuspokus  doch für die Schüssel.



Das ist wie bei Autofahrern , es gibt die einen die fahren alle 4 Wochen einmal in die Waschstraße , und eben die anderen die alle 3 Tage mit der Zahnbürste ihre Felgen putzen.. 
Genau so ist es auch hier, die einen juckt es nicht, Rechner läuft , Programme laufen, alles gut.. Und die anderen übertakten , fummeln hier, fummeln da, tauschen jedes Jahr die Paste einfach um auf nummer sicher zu gehen das sie noch ihre volle Leistung bringt. Pinseln jeden Monat den Staub aus dem Rechner usw. 

Ist doch überall so, gibt doch immer die normalen Nutzer und eben die richtigen "Liebhaber" xD


----------

